# How to open RAW files is CS3?



## Karen2582 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi,
 I'm just did my first photo shoot in RAW and now can't open any of the pics in photoshop! Anyone have any ideas??

Thanks!


----------



## Negative ISO (Sep 11, 2010)

For my Canon I had to download a raw plugin thing from the Adobe website:  This may not be the exact link for you, but hopefully it will get you pointed in the right direction at least.


----------



## oldmacman (Sep 11, 2010)

Karen2582 said:


> Hi,
> I'm just did my first photo shoot in RAW and now can't open any of the pics in photoshop! Anyone have any ideas??
> 
> Thanks!



What kind of RAW files and what OS? Adobe has RAW support updates on their web site. Here's a link and scroll down to the CS3 section:
RAW support


----------



## KmH (Sep 11, 2010)

CS3 may be to old to open RAW files from your camera. You can try updating to the highest level of Camera RAW CS3 supports.To update open Photoshop, click on *Help* *>* *Updates*

*Edit*: I did some searching for you.

CS3 only supports Camera Raw 4.x (current is 6.x) and here is a list of the cameras that CS3 can open the Raw files from: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/402/kb402444.html

If your camera is newer you will either need to upgrade to CS5 ($199 if you have a registered copy of CS3) or you will need to convert the files to the DNG format. Here is a summary of what to do when having problems opening Raw files: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/407/kb407110.html

By the way, NAPP members get 15% off all Adobe software, including upgrades. (NAPP = National Association of Photoshop Professional. See NAPP member 'Benefits' at the top of this page here: http://www.photoshopuser.com/?aid=luhgxq


----------



## Cam_Assassin (Sep 11, 2010)

right click raw file --> open with --> select adobe cs3 or choose program then pick cs3.


----------



## astroskeptic (Sep 11, 2010)

It is either an update problem (my CS3 did not support my raw out of the box) or something else. If you've just installed PS, it's probably just a matter of updating ... just let the updater do its thing. If updating doesn't work, open a support case with Adobe.


----------



## icassell (Sep 11, 2010)

What camera are you using? The Adobe Camera Raw supplied with CS3 will not open RAW files from the newer cameras (and cannot be updated beyond a certain level).


----------



## Karen2582 (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a canon t1i...so does this mean it's time to upgrade photoshop already??


----------



## KmH (Sep 11, 2010)

Karen2582 said:


> I have a canon t1i...so does this mean it's time to upgrade photoshop already??


New releases come out about every 18 months.

Did you look on the for the T1i in the link I posted for you? *Sorry!* Canon always gives 6 difffernt names to their cameras depending what part of Earth they sell them. The T1i in the US is also known as a 500D in other parts of the world, and is not supported by Camera 4.x and CS3.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 11, 2010)

You can open and edit the RAW files in the software that came with your camera, make adjustments then export into photoshop as TIFF files.


----------



## DerekSalem (Sep 11, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> You can open and edit the RAW files in the software that came with your camera, make adjustments then export into photoshop as TIFF files.



Bingo. What I came in to suggest. You don't have the possibility to open those RAW files directly into PS CS3, but the Canon utility can export them in Tiff (with no image quality loss) and then you can open the Tiff in PS fine. Only real option besides upgrading.


----------



## Karen2582 (Sep 12, 2010)

Okay I changed them to tiff, but now is it possible to make them into jpeg??


----------



## icassell (Sep 12, 2010)

If  you import them into CS3 as TIFF, CS3 can save them as JPEG (Save As command).


----------



## IDLaxStar (Sep 12, 2010)

I can open mine in Adobe Bridge CS5. I don't know if earlier version will do the same but something to check into.


----------



## Karen2582 (Sep 12, 2010)

using cs3 and clicking "save as" Jpeg isn't an option  I downloaded Contenta Converter and had them converted to jpeg, but now can't find them anywhere on my computer! I think RAW was a bad idea


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok read this. Take the CDs that came with your camera and install the program called Digital Photo Professional which will allow you do mess w/ RAW files and send them to CS3. Also you can highlight each RAW files in your DPP program and click "Batch All" on the top right and select what you want to transfer it to, Jpeg, tiff, etc


----------



## icassell (Sep 12, 2010)

Karen2582 said:


> using cs3 and clicking "save as" Jpeg isn't an option  I downloaded Contenta Converter and had them converted to jpeg, but now can't find them anywhere on my computer! I think RAW was a bad idea



Are you sure you are reducing your size to 8 bit before you save (Edit->Mode->8bit)?  If you don't do that, you can't save from CS3 as JPEG.


----------



## Karen2582 (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank You! Thank You! Thank You!!   Image>Mode> 8bit Worked!!  You made my night! Thanks


----------



## icassell (Sep 12, 2010)

Karen2582 said:


> Thank You! Thank You! Thank You!!   Image>Mode> 8bit Worked!!  You made my night! Thanks



Glad I could help


----------



## Josay (Sep 13, 2010)

i have the same problem, but 'm using cs4 it opens on lightroom fine but when dragged to ps it tells me there and error I'm looking for the plug-in right now


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 13, 2010)

I think its a joke Adobe's different versions aren't all provided with raw plugins for newer cameras, I've found the best solution is conversion to DNG with the free converter, takes a little extra time but any version of PS can open DNG raws. The cameras own software imo isn't great and I have enough programs installed so I never use camera software and don't install, my NEF files convert and open as DNG now in CS1. H


----------

